# Old School Grinding Wheel



## rockbox (Nov 25, 2015)

http://tucson.ebayclassifieds.com/antiques/tucson/antique-grinding-wheel-48/?ad=33058748

If only I lived in Arizona, this bad boy would be in my garage.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 25, 2015)

I like the description "Excellent antique lawn decoration". That's the perfect ending for a functional piece of history.


----------



## AllanP (Nov 26, 2015)

It's a shame that this might actually just end up as a piece of lawn decoration

I wonder how functional it actually is at this point in its life. nice find


----------



## Thom (Nov 28, 2015)

Nice find rockbox. So where you live fellow Horn? I'm outside of Dallas.


----------

